# Unable to update Kindle 2



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Well, I have not been using my Kindle 2 for awhile... instead I have been using the Kindle app on my iPod Touch.  So today I get a email from Amazon to turn on my Kindle so I can have the software update pushed to me.  Okay, no problem... I charged up the Kindle, turned it on and enabled the wireless... sure enough it downloaded some software and I told it to do the update.  Fine so far... but then it crashed out of the update and said it was going to reboot.  I redid the download several times, did the install several times, save result.

I am on 2.0.3 and UFhack 0.1.  It has been long enough, that I don't recall much about that hack, but as I recall it was one of the early font improvements.  Do I need to undo that hack before I can update?  Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, you need to uninstall the hack.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This looks to be the place where you can download the .zip file you need.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=379624&postcount=30

Once you've downloaded it, extract all files and then move the update_kindle2_restore.bin to your kindle


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yes, you need to uninstall the hack.


Okay, hack uninstalled. Update from Amazon installed successfully. But it only shows 2.3.3 as the firmware version now. I was expecting something higher... isn't the latest firmware beyond 2.3.3??

Or maybe I have to upgrade to 2.3.3 before getting the next upgrade? I was pretty out-of-date.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


Thanks! I think the Kindle is nearly up-to-date now, after it downloaded and installed 2.3.3, it went on a update binge... I am thru to my 4th upgrade after 2.3.3! The last I checked, it was up to 2.5.4 and another update was in-progress. Whew!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh good. Glad I could help. Enjoy!

(I'm going to move this over to the Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting board now)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, thanks!  I had 2.3 and I didn't have the slightest idea where to start looking and I saw this in the other thread and came here to read it.  I just updated to 2.5.2.  Hopefully the next ones will take care of themselves.
Don't use my k2 all that much so it wasn't that important to me, but I am glad I have it now.
Paula


----------

